# WTS Beer Patches



## Timelypicken (Apr 1, 2021)

$80 shipped 
PayPal only
USA only


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 1, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> $80 shipped
> PayPal only
> USA only


1st come 1st serve... I'll take them.  My email is on this post.  Send me your email for PPal.


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 1, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> 1st come 1st serve... I'll take them.  My email is on this post.  Send me your email for PPal.


I don’t see your email. Can you private message me on here with it and your PayPal


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 1, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I don’t see your email. Can you private message me on here with it and your PayPal


Message sent


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 1, 2021)

This is mailman 1960 I had posted earlier wondering if it was a blind bottle I thought I saw you respond but it went away I like to reply I appreciate your knowledge if you didn't have a good day anyway giddy up


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 1, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> This is mailman 1960 I had posted earlier wondering if it was a blind bottle I thought I saw you respond but it went away I like to reply I appreciate your knowledge if you didn't have a good day anyway giddy up


If you are referencing to me I said it was worth $5-$10. If you were referencing to Bruce I don’t know


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 1, 2021)

I was trying to get Bruce still new to this thanks for your reply


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> 1st come 1st serve... I'll take them.  My email is on this post.  Send me your email for PPal.




Bruce, What's wrong with your bottle website? I can't reach it? LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Bruce, What's wrong with your bottle website? I can't reach it? LEON.


I have seen the server crash on a rare occasion.  It is working for me so far:




__





						EMBOSSED BEER BOTTLES FROM THE UNITED STATES & WORLD COUNTRIES
					






					brucemobley.com


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2021)

OK, It's working now. been down on me a couple of times before.

P.S. You forgot to add my bottles from months ago?


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> OK, It's working now. been down on me a couple of times before.
> P.S. You forgot to add my bottles from months ago?


I have been updating my coding on the web and going through every single line and then checking every listing.  I had hoped to have been done before now as I have yours and many many more bottles to list.  Literally have checked and updated 10's of thousands of code lines.  Only PA, VA, WI and the Maverick listings remain.  Getting close.


----------

